# second battery for a 2008 polaris 500ho



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

im looking to add a second battery. i know the 2000ish polaris diesel have 2 batterys. like to know if anyone has a diesel. id like pics of where the scond battery is located, and how it mounted there. im thinking that that would be a great spot for mine.

im thinking under the seat, and under the rear storage box. it will be a pain to get to. but i want a permanit spot. but if these batterys lat aslong as the one in my 2000 335, i wont have nothing to worry about for atleast 6 or so yrs. 
kinda blurry pic.









my wheeler









thanks


----------

